# FS: Acans and zoa/palys



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello,
I have some frags for sale. Due to my tight schedule, I prefer to meet every one at *J&l on following Monday evening*.

#1 acan 3 heads - $30









#2 acan 2 heads - $20









Same frag









#3 Pink palys - $15










#4 Neon green center palys -$15










blue center frags from colony $15


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

some more 
*purple denim* - $30









*golden supernova * 5 heads + 4 babies $30









*golden supernova*6 heads $30









Thanks


----------



## xoticlover (Apr 26, 2010)

is anything still available?


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

*Still for sale *: 
*purple denim* $30








*neon green center* $15








*golden supernova* $35








*golden supernova* $30








*dendro *$50








*same dendro*








I'm going to JL on Monday .
Thanks


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

*More zoas .....*
Can meet at JL .

Candy Apple Red - $30









Neon green center palys - $10









Metallic green bay packers - $15









Blue center zoas - $15









Dragon Eyes - $15









Thanks


----------

